# Jewel breeding pair with what else in a 40gal long?



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a pair of red jewels that bred in the lfs. have them in a 10gal for two weeks now, lost their red color. I'm currently cycling a 40gal for them . they killed 3 tiger barbs and a 3rd jewel within 24 hrs of being put in the 10gal. Any suggestions for other tankmates in the 40Long? I like lots of color... but maybe with a breeding pair I'm stuck? (I'm partial to Vics, peacocks and other brighly colored Malawi lakes)


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
Yu 'll not have many choices, perhaps some african characids(a group of 10 or slightly more) like Brycinus, Alestes or Arnoldichtys and Phenacogramus, some catfishes like Eutropellia(live in group) or Synodontis( 1 or 2), or yu may also try with a pair of Pelvicachromis pulcher.
xris


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

I know everyone will say the tank is too small, but its what I have, unfortunately. I have a 160L, which is 42 gallon, similiar to yours. I am currently cycling it, and am going to put a pair of Jewels in it also. Thier tankmate is going to be a fully grown female tri-mac. The trimac used to live in my 300L with my oscar, but became too rough, so I moved her temporarily into a 29gal with 2 Jewels and 2 convicts (overcrowed for sure). Then I set to work setting up my 160L as a home for the Tri-mac. Since the jewels seem to get along with her very well in the 29g, I thought I would move them also, and use the 29g for a grow out tank for JD and convict fry.
I'll let you know how it works out, tank should be ready early next week.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Great! keep me posted - my jewels started to color up til I had an emergency and had to pull their sponge filter for a night and get them a smaller one. now they're brown again. Aw man! Also, they are huddled together in a small upside down flowerpot. Does that mean anything? (like breeding I mean)


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

They are all together now in the new tank. Actually, I have 3 Jewels in with the tri-mac, one is quite a bit smaller than the other two, but has great colours and is very lively. The tri-mac is still getting along with them like he did in the smaller tank, and the Jewels are very red and active. I'll try and get some nice pictures of thier new home. 
Do you have any pics of yours, beach?


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Will 2 jewels be ok in a 10g for a month or so till i get a 30g?


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

They may not be happy, but I'm sure they will live. Just keep the water quality good, perhaps 50% weekly until you get your 30.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ok i know what i am going to do:I might get a 125g then i would put them in there with 2 JD's,1 firemouth,1 severum,1 female convict


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

I was a little slow in getting pictures of the Jewels new home, but here they are. The smallest jewel is displaying mating activity and is getting very red, as seen in photo 2. I built the rock house for them to live in because the Tri-mac can get a little aggresive, you can see him in photo 3.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

yours look great!! I cant get a pic. THey hate my guts. THey stay in the flowerpots all curled up way in the top so I cant see them AT ALL! if i enter the room they dart in the pots. They wont come out to eat even. Once they see me, they stay in the pots for at least a half hour after I leave. stupid fish. I'm about ready to flush them down the toilet.


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

Try taking away all thier pots and hiding places. Add 2-3 zebra danios and maybe a plastic plant or two. They won't be able to hide from you, and the zebras should piss them off enough to get moving. lol :fish:


----------



## rebel2004nay (Dec 3, 2008)

I would not take away their hiding places, personally. I think fish need the presence of hiding places to feel secure, even if they don't use them that much.

But I definitely second the suggestion of adding some fish like zebra danios, or other dither fish.


----------



## AliciaC (Nov 26, 2008)

Beachtan, my Jewel used to be the same way, but I've had him for a while now and every time I walk in the room he comes out of his cave or from behind the coral and hangs out at the front of the tank watching me (because he thinks he's getting fed, I'm sure). It took a long time but he's about as friendly as a fish can get now, so I'd just give them some time and definitely don't take away their hiding places because mine LOVES his and there's a good chance yours will warm up even if you leave them in.


----------

